#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Het huwelijksbootje

## Qalamiste

22-03-2011

In naam van Allaah, de meest Barmhartige, de Genadevolle

Het huwelijksbootje

Masha Allaah, het is heerlijk weer de laatste dagen. De lente is van start gegaan en de zomer komt eraan. De zon lacht ons toe, de vogeltjes fluiten en de bloemen bloeien open. Gewoonweg prachtig! Wat ook een veel voorkomend aspect is tijdens deze lentedagen, zijn de huwelijksfeesten. Ik heb het even gehad momenteel met al die feesten. Elk weekend vindt er zich wel ergens een huwelijksfeest plaats en hoe meer het er worden, hoe groter de concurrentie. Duizenden euros vliegen de deur uit om de perfecte huwelijksfeest te houden. Ik heb ondertussen verschillende taferelen gezien de voorbije weken. Van zij die limousines huren tot zij die een vrouwelijke dj laten komen tot zij die de meest dure kleedjes huren om de show te kunnen stelen voor die paar uurtjes. Het is gewoonweg waanzinnig wat men niet allemaal doet als bruidspaar. In sommige gevallen zit het kersvers bruidspaar zelfs tot over hun oren in de schulden. Schulden die zij maandenlang moeten afbetalen voor die paar uurtjes. Ongelooflijk, dat mensen zich daar berhaupt mee bezig houden. Nadat ik zulke zaken zie, vraag ik mij eigenlijk af hoelang zon huwelijk kan standhouden? Of neen, beter gezegd een huwelijk van wie dan ook, of dit nu een praktiserend koppeltje is of niet. Hoe lang gaat het deze keer duren?

Vandaag de dag horen we niets anders dan echtscheidingen. Ik zie het in mijn omgeving en ervaar het in mijn omgeving. Een concept die bij vele broeders en zusters zeer gevoelig ligt. Broeders en zusters die hierdoor de stap niet meer durven te zetten uit angst dat hun huwelijk niet zal slagen. Logisch dat men schrik heeft wanneer wij dit rondom ons heen zien. Wat is nu daadwerkelijk de oorzaak van al die echtscheidingen, is hetgeen ieder van ons zich afvraagt. Wij dienen dit absoluut te weten om ons toch enigszins te kunnen voorbereiden, te behoeden, onszelf en ons huwelijk te beschermen, niet? Wel, laat ik even een illustratie geven die tegelijkertijd ook de harde realiteit van het leven is. Onlangs kwam ik een zuster tegen die na een paar maanden helaas is gescheiden van haar man. Ik wist niet wat de reden was, alhoewel de nieuwsgierigheid zich in me opwekte. Hoe kan men scheiden na een paar maanden? Moesten die maanden niet de mooiste maanden van het huwelijksleven zijn? Wat was er aan de hand? Ik kan mij zoveel redenen bedenken waarom vandaag de dag de percentage van echtscheidingen in onze gemeenschap enorm gestegen is . Laten we nu kijken naar onze ouders. Jarenlang samen geleefd, samen kinderen opgevoed die de volwassenheid hebben bereikt, samen oud geworden. Is dat niet iets wat ieder van ons zou willen hebben? Een toegewijde echtgenoot en een bende kleintjes om samen mee oud te worden? Samen de weg van Allaah bewandelen. Een droom voor velen, maar zoals eenieder ook van ons merkt, een droom die slechts enkele maanden kan duren

Wanneer ik soms boos wordt of hier en daar eens gerriteerd raak door iets, wijst mijn lieve moeder mij er altijd op om geduld te hebben. Een zaak die ik in mijn huwelijk zal nodig hebben en een zaak die velen niet hebben, zegt ze altijd. Op dat moment sta ik niet echt stil bij de wijze raad die mijn moeder me geeft. Wanneer ik nu rondom mij heen kijk, moet ik toegeven dat mijn moeder zoveel keren gelijk had. Wie van ons heeft er vandaag de dag nog geduld? Hoe oefenen wij dat geduld uit? Door n keer ja te knikken en de volgende keer onze partner een volle laag verwijten toe te gooien waarbij wij onze stem meestal nog gaan verheffen ook, en wij vrouwen zijn vooral goed in dat laatste. Door bij de eerstvolgende ruzie ons boeltje te gaan pakken en terug bij mamalief en papalief gaan inwonen? Hoe komt het dat wij zo snel deze stappen zetten? Wij hebben meestal een beeld van het huwelijk dat niemand van ons kan wegnemen. Een beeld dat bestaat uit heerlijke rozengeur en schitterende maneschijn. Een huwelijk waar alles perfect verloopt, geen problemen, geen ruzies. Een heerlijk leventje. Een leven dat bestaat uit een huisje, tuintje, boompje, beestje. Hoor je dat? Neen? Wakker worden! Dat was de bel, dus stop met dromen. Het huwelijk is inderdaad iets moois en een gunst van Allaah, echter dienen wij ons ervan bewust te zijn wat zoiets met zich meedraagt. Het is niet langer ik maar wij. Dit betekent nemen en geven. Af en toe toegevingen doen, hier en daar eens slikken en hard op je tanden bijten. Dat is de realiteit want nu pas leer je elkaar kennen al dacht je elkaar te kennen. Voor het samenleven was er nog geen sprake van minder goede trekjes of minder goede eigenschappen en als die er waren, waren deze niet zichtbaar voor je partner. Wanneer men echter gaat samenleven, kan men soms wel heel erg verbaasd zijn van degene die men dacht te kennen. Hij is echt veranderd, zij was op het begin niet zo, ik had dit echt niet verwacht, Zie je het al voor je? Reacties van bijna elke getrouwd koppel die ik ken. Men is teleurgesteld en had inderdaad het huwelijksleven onderschat. Slechts enkele maanden zijn dan verstreken, denkend gestreefd te hebben naar een geslaagd huwelijk terwijl de basis van het huwelijk miste.

Waar is die oprechte liefde vraag ik me af. Liefde die zo innig is, dat je jezelf begint af te vragen waaraan je zoiets hebt verdiend. Liefde omwille van Allaah! Ja hoor, zulke huwelijken bestaan er ook nog Alhamdulillaah! Het zijn zij die zich stevig vasthouden op de weg van Allaah en die bij elke beproeving zich terugkeren tot Hem, Hij die Zijn dienaren nooit in de steek laat. Het is die ene vrouw die haar man gehoorzaamt en haar stem ten alle tijden laag houdt. Zij die na een ruzie, ondanks het feit wat er gezegd is geweest, het eten klaarmaakt en haar man vriendelijk uitnodigt om aan tafel te zitten. Zij die na een woordenwisseling haar man bij de hand neemt en voorstelt om samen Allaah te gedenken. Zij die niet tegenspreekt en de tevredenheid van Allaah in gedachten heeft middels de tevredenheid van haar man. Het is die man die zijn ogen ten alle tijden neergeslagen houdt en de moeder van zijn kinderen respecteert. Hij die zijn vrouw bedankt voor het eten dat klaarstaat op tafel. Hij die zijn vrouw verzorgd wanneer ze ziek is. Hij die zijn vrouw leidt in het gebed. Het zijn zij die zeggen: ik heb je lief omwille van Allaah. Die zich bewust zijn van het huwelijk en de zaken die daarbij komen. Zij waarvan hun liefde gevoed wordt door wederzijds begrip, respect, geduld en vertrouwen. Zij die leven naar een gemeenschappelijk doel, een doel die meer van nut zal zijn in het Hiernamaals dan in het wereldse. De basis die gevormd dient te worden in elke huwelijk want voordat je het weet zal dat huwelijksbootje zinken vooraleer men aan boord was.


Qalamiste

Bron: Het huwelijksbootje  Qalamiste

----------


## Zouzou87

Wauw! Heel mooi geschreven!

----------


## Qalamiste

> Wauw! Heel mooi geschreven!


Baraka Allaahu feeki zuster!

----------

